# unable to load a webpage

## Chickpea

Hello, I hope I am posting this in the right place.

I am having trouble connecting to a website.  I can ping to it and get no dropped packets.  I can also get to the website from Windows but for some reason I am not able to load the site in linux by any browser.  

I am able to connect to other websites without any problem so I am not sure where to look.  I am on a cable modem using dhcp

Any ideas what could be causing this problem or where to look for the answers.

Thanks

Chickpea

----------

## rac

Are you using the same browser in Windows as you are in Linux?  Many websites are poorly built, so that they are unusable by anything other MSIE.  What happens?  Do you get an error message?  A blank screen?  Connection times out?  Try lying about your User-Agent and/or viewing the HTML source.  If you can see the source, it's not a network problem, but a browser problem.

----------

## nitro322

taking another approach from rac's suggestion (which could definitely be the problem, but just in case...), you said you could pint it, right?  Have you tried entering the IP address directly into your browser and see if it'll load that?  I've actually had the problem before, for whatever reason.  If it works, you can try adding an entry in /etc/hosts for it, but a reboot should fix it.

----------

## rizzo

Do you need to specify proxy settings in your browser?  I know that ping usually uses the system's proxy settings, but the browser uses it's own and so you need to tell the browser what the system already knows.

----------

## Chickpea

I dont use the same web browser for windows and linux.  In windows I  use IE and in linux i use konqueror, mozilla and/netscape (although nestcape seems to have broken after installing mozilla)

I dont understand how I can ping the website but not connect thru the browser (okay, well I kinda do but still).  I have tried konqueror, mozilla, netscape, links, lynx.  I have tried them all except for Opera.  

I dont connect thru a proxy so I dont think that is my problem.  It is just damn annoying.  It is only two sites.

I have even tried putting the IP address in the addy bar.  Nothing!  Nada zilch!  

I guess it will be a mystery.  

C

----------

## pjp

What are the sites?  Perhaps the problem isn't limited to you.

----------

## Chickpea

well the site is http://www.hgtv.com and http://www.diynet.com  :Smile: 

I like to do a little do it yourself work from time to time.  I am curious to see if it works for you.

Thanks!

C

----------

## Naan Yaar

Both sites load up fine on konqueror.  Do you have a firewall that blocks these IPs?  One thing you could try is emerge tcptraceroute and then do:

```

tcptraceroute www.hgtv.com 80

```

to see where stuff gets lost.

 *Chickpea wrote:*   

> well the site is http://www.hgtv.com and http://www.diynet.com 
> 
> I like to do a little do it yourself work from time to time.  I am curious to see if it works for you.
> 
> Thanks!
> ...

 

----------

## pjp

Yeah, they work fine for me too (Galeon).  I was hoping they were more obscure or possibly overrun with IE extensions.

----------

## Chickpea

well thanks guys for checking.  I will try the traceroute thing.  I do have a firewall but I dont have anything in the configuration that should prevent me from loading.  However, I suppose it wouldnt hurt to try to shutdown the firewall and see what happens.

Thank you again.  Hopefully I will be able to get it figured out.

C

----------

## Kabuto

Actually ping only tells you that the computer is replying to ping.  WWW sites use port 80 for communications.  So you can ping boxes without webservers.  So ping might be going through your firewall but port 80 HTTP might not be.

----------

## pjp

 *Kabuto wrote:*   

> Actually ping only tells you that the computer is replying to ping.  WWW sites use port 80 for communications.  So you can ping boxes without webservers.  So ping might be going through your firewall but port 80 HTTP might not be.

 Except his problem is only with 2 sites, not all HTTP traffic.

----------

## Kabuto

These two site are both on the same subnet.  Maybe something going to these addresses (208.62.120.133 and .134).

----------

## Chickpea

 *Quote:*   

> These two site are both on the same subnet. Maybe something going to these addresses (208.62.120.133 and .134).

 

I thought that too but I am able to get thru to them on the Windows side.

I still am not able to load the pages on Gentoo.  I am not sure why.  when I did the tcptraceroute, it showed all the traffic as going thru (from what I can tell....will have to read more of the documentation) yet the web browser times out.

I have tried all of them(web browsers) and nothing seems to work.  I thought also that it could be a problem with KDE because for some reason when I try to load netscape 7.0 I am not able to do it ( I get an error message) but I can load and run netscape in other Window Managers.

I guess it is not that important to get to these particular sites but it is frustratingly odd that I cant

Any other ideas?

Thanks so much!

Chickpea

----------

## Blaze

try wget [url here] and see if you can open the file it downloaded with a browser.  Also, if wget fails, see what error message it gives  you since it will probably be more informative then anything konq will give you.

----------

## Nebajoth

 *Kabuto wrote:*   

> Actually ping only tells you that the computer is replying to ping.  WWW sites use port 80 for communications.  So you can ping boxes without webservers.  So ping might be going through your firewall but port 80 HTTP might not be.

 

In addition, HTTP uses a different protocol than ping does.  Ping uses ICMP packets, whereas HTTP uses TCP.  Something between you and the host you are trying to connect to may be filtering TCP requests, but not ICMP packets.

----------

## Chickpea

Well Guys I am still getting an error message using wget.  It is a time out message.  wget tried three times.   

Sooooo, there must be something strange in my configurations which is preventing me from getting to this site. Now I am just annoyed.  Dont understand it.

Oh, well, maybe my Linux box is just too cool for Home and Garden stuff.  

Think I will compile Gnome.

Thanks for the help

Cat

----------

## entropy

Try doing this:

```

cd /usr/src/linux

cat .config | grep CONFIG_INET_ECN

```

If you get CONFIG_INET_ECN=y this is bad, and you will want to disable this otpion.

This will check to see if you have explicit congestion notification enabled. Here is what the kernel help page says on ECN: 

"Note that, on the Internet there are many broken firewalls which refuse connections from ECN-enabled machines, and it may be a while before these firewalls are fixed. Until the, to access a site behind such a firewall (some of which are major sites, at the time of this writing) you will have to disabl this option, either by saying N r by using the sysctl".

In short, if ECN is enabled, it may prevent you from connection to these sites. You will have to disable this option and recompile your kernel.

Good luck

Andy

 *Chickpea wrote:*   

> Well Guys I am still getting an error message using wget.  It is a time out message.  wget tried three times.   
> 
> Sooooo, there must be something strange in my configurations which is preventing me from getting to this site. Now I am just annoyed.  Dont understand it.
> 
> Oh, well, maybe my Linux box is just too cool for Home and Garden stuff.  
> ...

 

```

```

----------

## Chickpea

 *Quote:*   

> If you get CONFIG_INET_ECN=y this is bad, and you will want to disable this otpion. 
> 
> 

 

Thanks for the tip.  I do have that option enabled.  So I will disable it and recompile my kernel (I assume that is what I need to do) and hope that works.  

I appreciate the tip!

Cat

----------

## Chickpea

FINALLY!!! IT WORKS 

Andy, thank you for pointing me in the right direction.  Disabling the CONFIG_INET_ECN option worked.  Who knew one little thing could make everything so wrong.

Now I can do girly stuff and linux at the same time!  Yeah!

Cat

----------

